# Mod?



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think we need 1-2 mods around here... I havent seen Maverick_Fan logged on here in a week and though nothing has happend yet, something is bound to happen

A few people who are SMs on the Mavs board who can be mods are

Drag
Chaos
Me
Edwardych(who I havent seen in days)

So do you guys think we need atleast 1 more mod?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mavericks_Fan has posted seven times in this forum today.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I think we need 1-2 mods around here... I havent seen Maverick_Fan logged on here in a week and though nothing has happend yet, something is bound to happen
> 
> A few people who are SMs on the Mavs board who can be mods are
> 
> ...


Funny how you say "me". I saw Maverick_Fan a few days ago and today. We don't need another mod, he's doing a good job.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, Mavericks_fan was online today, but I understand why you think we need more mods around here. All the posting is going crazy right now because of the Playoffs and Finals and stuff.. but the offseason is approaching and once it comes the posting is gonna die down. So I think another mod would be a better idea for the start of the 06-07 season.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> Yeah, Mavericks_fan was online today, but I understand why you think we need more mods around here. All the posting is going crazy right now because of the Playoffs and Finals and stuff.. but the offseason is approaching and once it comes the posting is gonna die down. So I think another mod would be a better idea for the start of the 06-07 season.


It's not crazy, in the playoffs section yes but it's fine here. I don't think another mod is going to help anything.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Well I havent seen him around at all today, sorry if this is causing trouble just saying...

Can a mod lock this?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Funny how you say "me". I saw Maverick_Fan a few days ago and today. We don't need another mod, he's doing a good job.


 Yeah he is but I havent seen him in days, so yeah...

Not saying I should become a mod but just saying I think we need another mod.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nah we dont need another mod yet. Mavericks_Fan was just a little inactive. He's back though.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I cant be a mod...I beleive too much in freedom of speech no matter how dumb or unagreeable what a person says is :biggrin:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Just for clarification, I am set to invisible mode, so just because you don't see my name in the ledger doesn't mean I'm not here


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh I forgot that they had invisible mode, I always wondered how you would just come out of nowhere and post then just disappear off the site.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Just for clarification, I am set to invisible mode, so just because you don't see my name in the ledger doesn't mean I'm not here


Mavericks_Fan is a hero with special powers, i am jealous.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> Mavericks_Fan is a hero with special powers, i am jealous.


The only truly special powers I have shouldn't be discussed publically


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> The only truly special powers I have shouldn't be discussed publically


yes, only the ones that are Mod-sensative can enjoy these powers

muahahahahaha!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> yes, only the ones that are Mod-sensative can enjoy these powers
> 
> muahahahahaha!


:clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> yes, only the ones that are Mod-sensative can enjoy these powers
> 
> muahahahahaha!


 :clap:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> yes, only the ones that are Mod-sensative can enjoy these powers
> 
> muahahahahaha!


i feel so left out


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey sorry guys, I'd like to drop by more often but it's been a very busy past few weeks for me. This is such a great time for the Mavs board, and I'm really happy to see the amount of posting that's been going around here lately. So do try to behave yourselves and good luck in the finals!


----------

